# [Webcam] Hercules Deluxe Optical Glass-Quel driver ?(Résolu)

## lefoid

Bonjour à tous,

Comme indiqué dans le titre, j'ai une webcam Hercules Digital Optical Glass.

Je souhaite la faire fonctionner sous Funtoo.

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée du driver à activer dans le noyau pour la faire fonctionner ?

J'ai cherché sans succès sur le net, je ne trouve pas d'information assez précise.

Voici le résultat du lsusb :

 *Quote:*   

> lsusb
> 
> Bus 003 Device 003: ID 046d:0840 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Express
> 
> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 04a9:2206 Canon, Inc. CanoScan N650U/N656U
> ...

 

Merci pour votre aide.

PS : il ya aussi une Quickcam Express, mais celle-ci fonctionne encore ... pour l'instant !

----------

## guilc

D'autres modèles de la meme marque fonctionnent avec UVC : http://www.ideasonboard.org/uvc/

Tu as essayé UVC ?

----------

## Picani

As-tu regardé sur le wiki de gentoo ?

Webcam gentoo wiki

----------

## barul

Je ne pense pas que ça devrait être très différent, mais j'ai fait fonctionné celle de mon ordinateur portable en activant ceci dans la configuration du noyau :

Device drivers ->

   Multimedia support ->

      <*> Video For Linux

      <*> Enable Video For Linux API 1 compatible Layer

      <*> Video capture adapters

         <*> V4L USB devices ->

            <*> USB Video Class (UVC)

P.S. : Je viens juste de voir que c'est la méthode UVC évoquée par guilc… Tant pis, j'espère avoir aidé un peu quand même  :Smile: 

----------

## lefoid

Salut,

Merci à tous les 3. Il s'agissait en effet d'activer UVC dans le noyau.

J'étais resté en rade en essayant d'installer linux-uvc la première fois.

Du coup, tout fonctionne.

Merci encore à vous.

A + ...

----------

